# If you saw these....



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

..at a show, would you buy one? The pound coin is so you can see the size. How much do you think they would sell for, bearing in mind I have to buy the blanks before burning the image on? Thanks for looking.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

i like the tarantula one. i think it would depend on how much you would be selling them for?


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

i love the frog one...but like misscat said it would depend on how much you were selling them for...£3 maybe?


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

miss_rawr said:


> i love the frog one...but like misscat said it would depend on how much you were selling them for...£3 maybe?


yea i would pay £3. prolly not much more though


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I was thinking about £3 myself, or maybe two for a fiver. - Ok then, I may do some more and take them to Doncaster with my snakes and see how they go :2thumb:. Thanks.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh i'd love one; the T is really good


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

good luck selling them! =D


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i would buy one for about £3


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

yeh as soon as i seen them i thought around £3,they are nice and are alot better detail than some keyrings u see out there.
i like that cobra one thats cool.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you! Definitely do some more then. Have to hurry and book my table at Donny too - hope theres still room.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

how long u been burning for?
you either need a better burner or more experience doing em,i used to burn n make clocks,i can get sum pics of my work if needed,you can do em freehand but if you're not that good just get some tracing paper find a pic u like trace it n then trace it on to wood before you burn on it,the burner i use has a dial that you can control how dark the burn is,if you'd like to discuss this more please pm me,
to other people please bear in mind burnings not easy and can take hours to do,it took me 10 hours to do a clock before of a bulldog


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

If I was you id do some and bang them on flee bay put a pic up of each 
And then when you sell one you make it and then send it you could also put names on ( charge extra ) for that personal toutch....Just a thought.....


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

If you could do a gtp or etb I'd pay a fiver for one.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would buy one, but only if it had a hognose on it :blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

OMG they are lovely! I would buy one if I saw them out and about, especially for £3!! any chance of Bird Of Prey (thinking....stooping falcon or perched hawk?) one being done anytime soon? hehe!!


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

you should do a little thread on the classifieds and sell em on here!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

i would love a Cobra one.............. can you post?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

They look well good, how thick is the wood?

I'd have one if you cud do a Millipede one :2thumb:


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If people were to send you pictures, would you be able to burn them? Maybe you could do £3 generic ones and £5 personal?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Didnt expect this response! At the moment I'm just starting to do this again after a few years break, and with working full time dont have time to churn them out by the dozen. My idea was to do 20 or 30 to take to Donny and see how they sell. I have several more rep type ones to do. Putting names on is an idea I'll consider, thanks. Really dont think I'd have the patience to sell on E bay. not really thought about posting them out to order - I'll look into it as to cost etc. I do them by copying pictures, but whether I'd be able to do the pictures that people would want I dont know. I never know until I try. For example, I thought a corn would be easy, but I cant get it to look right. I'll try a hoggy and a gtp, and maybe some others and see what happens. Thanks to everyone for your interest and ideas. Watch this space - I'll post more pics when I've done some more.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

They are really nice. I want a chameleon one :flrt:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Not tried a cham yet - I'll put it on the list to try.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

oldtyme said:


> how long u been burning for?
> you either need a better burner or more experience doing em,i used to burn n make clocks,i can get sum pics of my work if needed,you can do em freehand but if you're not that good just get some tracing paper find a pic u like trace it n then trace it on to wood before you burn on it,the burner i use has a dial that you can control how dark the burn is,if you'd like to discuss this more please pm me,
> to other people please bear in mind burnings not easy and can take hours to do,it took me 10 hours to do a clock before of a bulldog


I've not done it for a while, and used to do it on bamboo. Never used this wood before, so probably have got the burner too hot. Thanks for the tip, I'll turn it down.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Teach me! 
:notworthy: they are sooooo cool 
never thought of doing something like that!
:no1:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I find that if you can copy a picture, you can burn it, though it does take time and some people cant do it at all. My daughter is very artistic, but cant get on with the burner. You can pick up a decent pyrography machine for about £70 - £100, the cheaper ones arent much good. Not cheap to buy, so best if you can find someone and have a go on theirs first.


----------

